# [SOLVED] Cinema 4D install issue



## Kamykazee

I have been trying to install Cinema 4D on my computer, it prepares its components, the instalation progresses, as you can see in this image











The blue bar showing the progress of the instal manages to go up all the way, afterwards, this screen showing the steps in the instal process pops up











Everything occurs normally so far, the installer goes on to the 'Restart installer' step, the installer restarts, but then i get this












It says several other instances of the program are running and it wont let me proceed with the instalation. I try opening up task manager and this is what is there











I know there are 3 maxon installers running. Initially however, before the 'restarting installer' step there was only one and after that step another 2 just pop up as you can see in the task manager window. I'm not sure in what way they (if they are the cause) are affecting the instalation.

I have tried closing each of the 2 processes that require 800 and 1400 memory, to no use however. I have tried closing applications (messenger, IRC clients, players, browsers,etc) and running the install, and also it didnt do any good.


It should be noted that i have installed Cinema 4D succesfully 2 times before this, each of those times i have also run into this very problem, yet after a few failed tries the instalation would manage to go on and finish (i am not sure why)

This time around i have tried it well over 10 times and still gives the same thing.

If anyone knows what there is to be done and if anyone could help i'd be very grateful.


I am running Windows Vista Basic. I meet the minimum requirements to run Cinema 4D as it has worked fine the previous 2 times i have installed it.


----------



## Kamykazee

*Re: Cinema 4D install issue*

Fixed: It was because i installed it in the same directory i had extracted it from the iso file. In other words, the instalations HAS to be in a separate stand alone directory.


----------

